# Pepper Sauce Bottles JOE and Tigue THX



## madpaddla (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello:
 Beyond this forum being a wealth of knowlege for experts and novices alike, it has many other great qualities.  I recently started a Pepper Sauce Collection.  I posted that I was looking for a clear pepper sauce bottle and JOETHECROW gladly helped out.  We made a trade, and for those that don't know or haven't traded with Joe he is a SUPER guy and traded me alot more than I bargained for.  He gave me along with the clear pepper an ink and another local sauce bottle all in MINT condition.  To JOE I have great gratitude for, thanks Joe.
 The teal pepper was found my Tigue.  He knew I was looking for a teal/sapphire pepper and he found one on EBAY that was listed as..........Green Vase.  I got it for .99 cents.  Now Tigue knew of my quest and how I even bid on other teal peppers for $60 and lost.  He could of bought it and charged me (which I would have done in a minute) or even got it for himself and resold it and made $50.  Thanks alot Tigue, very much appreciated.
 The last teal one I got in a trade with a local digger.  
 So thanks a lot forum members.  Does anyone have other pepper sauces, esp. spirals.  I have heard of an amber one and am in search of an aqua.  So lets see those Pepper Folks
 Madpaddla


----------



## madpaddla (Oct 14, 2007)

Unique look. Anyone got others?  Like the bulb ones, etc.  Pontils.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey there Ben,...Thank you for the thankyou...and all I can say is, I was thinking about your peppersauce collection when we were in Keene at their show...you'd have been reaching for your wallet[]...anyhow I did NOT see an amber example, although they must exist...how cool would that be?...I'll keep watch for an aqua...The dump we're in right now is about the right age for em'.                                      Good digging to you.
                                                                                                              Joe


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Ben, thanks...  I forgot to mention that the first dump we dug in, my old dump, produced a few aqua spirial peppers...  We should dig that baby again soon, I think you'll find one in there...


----------



## Jim (Nov 2, 2007)

Great bottles, Ben. I have never dug a spiral peppersauce. I did get a nice 12-sided fluted one from the 1870s recently, and also dug a heartbreaking open-pontil cathedral with a small hole in one corner [][]. We did save it, though...Gene has it. We just couldn't throw it back in the pit. ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Nov 2, 2007)

Excellent ste of pepper sauces Ben. You tryin to corner the market???[]


----------

